# 3 speed rear cassette with a large range?



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

I'd like to run just 3 cogs but with a huge range. Ideally like 12, 20, 32. What can I get away with? Will that range be too much for a standard derailer to make the jump? And how would I do it? Is there a 9speed cassette that comes apart easily?

I rode SS for 5 months. I'm a big guy and had to run an easy gear to make the climbs which of course led spinning on the flats and coasting all the downs. I loved the SS simplicity but in an attempt to take advantage of those flats and downs I kept gearing it too heavy and my knees started hurting. So I switched to a 1x9, and for the most part I'm much happier. 

The problem is I don't need all 9 cogs. I'd like just 3. I find now I'm pretty much riding SS style but suddenly having to click it a bunch of time to get to the harder gear, or push a few times to get to the easy gear. I don't use the ones in between very much. So if I could put 3 broad-range cogs together that would be ideal. 

And If the derailer can handle the range, can it also be limited to 3 cogs in movement?

Also, eventually I plan to build a wheel on an SS hub. I've heard of riders modifying a cassette and putting 6 gears on the SS hub, but again, I'd like just 3. If I went the six-cog route though I'd still like the broad range, so a cassette that comes apart easily is a bonus.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

use ramped cogs
cheaper cogsets all come apart easily, i like srams since they use a little bolt to hold everything together instead of pins.
suggest a bit less of a range, like 12, 17, 25 or something....
might also be easier to twingle the front (32/42 up front, both running off a 17 in back)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Your problem would be solved if you reverted to a higher gear and simply jump off and walk/run on the steeper stuff.

Don't get sucked in by the machismo of riding everything and your knees won't get clapped out.

That way you will gradually get stronger and then one day you'll wonder why you used to walk that bit.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

*ride or run ...*

I think you should stick to one gear that you can ride in most situations and when it gets to hard get off and walk or run. 
Running is actually quiet fast and you get to give the legs a bit of a stretch too, or you can walk and enjoy the scenery for a moment.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

2 Speed it. I don't have pics to post, but I'm running an 18 tooth rear with a double in the front. 
Yess ETR-V tensioner 
Replace the rear derailer with that and keep the front. It'll be a little tougher to get the chain tension ideal, but its doable as long as you don't have a huge range up front. It'll give you a much better range (than a 1x1), but it's probably as close to a 3 speed as you can get. I'm currently running this setup on my AM bike (Kona Coiler), and it works great.


----------



## bhc (Sep 27, 2005)

The three speed forum has a lot of good advice on this.

Actually I ran a three cog set up for awhile on a SS hub, and ran it 18-21-25 in the back, with a 24/36 up front, manual shift (didn't want to add a front der.). It was a 29er, so the 36:18 was plenty for the flats for me, and using the 24 ring up front was low enough for the climbs in our area. 

But after about 6 months went back to SS, and set it up dingle speed.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*internal 3 speed hub*

road bike fixed gear forum has a thread on an internal 3 speed hub which runs fixed! gear ranges are noted. probably not what you're looking for, and this isn't in a 135mm spaced mtbike dropout, but others might find it interesting.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=177737


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Shimano has a three speed disc hub now.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I also would say "keep the ratios closer". I used 3 cogs on my 29'er a while back to test a derailleur hanger. I went 17, 20, 24 and had a 32t up front. It was pretty nice. The gear was just low enough that I felt the low from my 33 x 20t SS setup, and the 32 x 17 was enough to roll the flats and slight downs a bit more quickly. All said and done though, I seem to be sticking to the 33 x 20 SS, and once in a while, I do walk stuff, and if it is that fast that I can't spin, then I coast and enjoy it. My mindset has changed so much since I started SS'ing....


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

I kn


thegallery said:


> I'd like to run just 3 cogs but with a huge range. Ideally like 12, 20, 32. What can I get away with? Will that range be too much for a standard derailer to make the jump? And how would I do it? Is there a 9speed cassette that comes apart easily?
> 
> I rode SS for 5 months. I'm a big guy and had to run an easy gear to make the climbs which of course led spinning on the flats and coasting all the downs. I loved the SS simplicity but in an attempt to take advantage of those flats and downs I kept gearing it too heavy and my knees started hurting. So I switched to a 1x9, and for the most part I'm much happier.
> 
> ...


 I understand that you want just the 3 gears, but if you want to run that kind of range just run a 1x9. It will shift smoother and likely be as light, if not lighter if you went with a nice cassette. Either run geared or man up.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

The problem you'll run into with a three speed is that too big a range between cogs will cause the derailleur to rub on the next cog up. Even if you increase the spacing between the cogs almost to the point that the chain will get stuck, I found that seven teeth is around the maximum possible.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

i've often wondered about running a single out back, but a front derailleur with 3 speeds...would 3 on the front work?


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, lots of great ideas. I'm going to try and address some of the replies here. 

The park I ride all the time is in a valley with tons of ravines. Riding SS, even in an easier gear, still means that I have to jump off on every major climb. No climb is longer then a few minutes, but running pure SS means I'm off all the time, even more so with the desired heavier gear. I've also been riding for 6+ years and racing for 4. I'm going to improve no doubt, but not enough to ever be able to ride SS comfortably. I run when I have too, but I'd like to avoid it at all costs! At 5'10" and 240lb the only running I do is to the food trough  

I thought about a triple in the front, but I really like the added clearance of the smaller middle ring, and even with a double I'd like to minimize the effort of switching to the higher chainrings. I know there are some pretty smooth shifters now though and if I did go with just two gears that may be the way to do it. 

I've considered the Shimano Nexus disk hub, but I can't find the gear range for it, or what it weighs compared to a regular setup. I'm not a weight weenie, but when It comes to building my future wheelset I'm not sure it's going to be a good move to put that hub on, especially as I don't think it's designed for heavy MTB use. For now I'd like just to modify what I have, and if it works, build the new wheelset with the same setup. 

I should mention that the Performance SS kit ($25 or less) does a great job and my first SS was a modification to a full suspension bike. I never had a problem and it have used the same device on a Dos Niner SS. 

It seems a couple of you have experimented with the 3 cog idea and it worked, so I'll probably give it a go and see what range I can get. The recommended closer range may work out once I try it. 

I run 1x9 now and it's OK, but I really hate it when I crest a ridge and find myself clicking the shifter 8 times in short order. 

I'm guessing I could run a higher range in the 3speed cassette if it had some ramps, but I probably won't tinker with it much if it doesn't work first time.

Lastly I could compromise and go with say a 5 speed cassette.... Thanks again for the many ideas.


----------



## Tommytwostroke (Dec 2, 2013)

Your answer is in the Truvativ Hammer Schmidt! Check it out at sram.com


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I don't like gears and hate clicking through when I am on someone's bike - here is a cheap solution for OP.
Leave your 1x9 for now and do couple of things:
- Find yourself a nice friction shifter - ebay, craigslist, friend, bike shop, etc. I did same mod for couple of friends and you can switch from smallest to largest cog in split second. And once you mastered it and got a feel for it - you can do very precise shifting on the fly. Friction shifting has certain appeal to me - we have close to 15 bikes in the household between myself and missus, all SS and/or FG except one - my old vintage roadie setup as 1x5 with friction shifter. And yes - all of them will work with your current RD, some may not cover the entire range but most will. My favs are old school suntour thumbies
- Look at your diet and see what you eat and how much of it. I am ~5'8 and I felt super heavy and was dying on trails when my weight was 185. You are 5'10 at 240 - it will make things harder unless all your weight is in bones and muscles. If there is underlying health issue which prevents you from losing weight - nevermind, sometimes you have to work with what you got


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, 4.5 year old thread.

Not sure why we're discussing gears in the SS forum, but if it were me, I would either go with a 6-speed cassette on a SS hub or 2 or 3 rings up front.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Haha - I did not even pay attention to the date!


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

mongol777 said:


> - Look at your diet and see what you eat and how much of it. I am ~5'8 and I felt super heavy and was dying on trails when my weight was 185. You are 5'10 at 240 - it will make things harder unless all your weight is in bones and muscles. If there is underlying health issue which prevents you from losing weight - nevermind, sometimes you have to work with what you got


Thanks Mongol

So ironic that his came up with some of my local buddies two days ago (unless you are one of my local buddies!) and I was still saying how much I wanted a "single speed with options", my idea of a 3 speed bike 

As it happens I run XX1 with gripshift now so the clicking, at least, is gone! And I also changed the diet a while back; racing weight this season was 178. I now ride for Rare Disease Cycling


----------



## Tommytwostroke (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha, dates mean nothing in forums. Unless there's a three speed cog and shifter derailer set up on the market, we should keep the discussion going! Maybe someone from sram or shimano is reading......


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, keep it going, in the drivetrain forum. You will probably get better answers there.


----------



## Tommytwostroke (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha yes, wrong forum, maybe, we started with-
I have a single speed, but......


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

thegallery said:


> Thanks Mongol
> 
> So ironic that his came up with some of my local buddies two days ago (unless you are one of my local buddies!) and I was still saying how much I wanted a "single speed with options", my idea of a 3 speed bike
> 
> As it happens I run XX1 with gripshift now so the clicking, at least, is gone! And I also changed the diet a while back; racing weight this season was 178. I now ride for Rare Disease Cycling


Wow - that's a great achievement, from 240 to 178! Congrats! - I felt like a brand new man when I went down from 185 to my current 155


----------



## Ryans Express (Sep 9, 2014)

thegallery said:


> I'd like to run just 3 cogs but with a huge range. Ideally like 12, 20, 32. What can I get away with? Will that range be too much for a standard derailer to make the jump? And how would I do it? Is there a 9speed cassette that comes apart easily?
> 
> I hope I'm not too late to join in the fun. I didn't find this discussion until looking for parts for a similiar build of my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## danactive (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's how.

Use this gear-clamp for the space from the missing cogs.

You just need one of them.

Clamp link: New Gearclamp Single Speed Conversion Kit for Shimano SRAM Freehub | eBay









Here's a pic of mine:









Another view (16T, 22T & 34T):









Set your limit screws and you're done.


----------



## kmccune (Sep 25, 2021)

New to this forum,lot of science and art hereabouts. My question is( being of the "lean design mindset" how would a 3 spd cassette with say 14-20-26t work with a 3 spd IGH, in the BB I would like to install a small TGZ middrive unit.


----------

